# Buildings can be related?



## bellita_ar

Hi everyone! 

My question is: can the verb "relate" be used for buildings that share the ground?

"This former Moorish residence was related (on the ground)to the Victoria's Convent"

Thanks!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

No, eso me suena muy pero muy raro. No me parece correcto. Dos edificios pueden ser "related" si son parientes o parejas de negocio sus dueños. Pero, aun eso me suena un poco raro.


----------



## samarita

la verdad es que no he visto utilizado eso verbo con ese sentido nunca, ¿de dónde lo has sacado?


----------



## natasha2000

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> My question is: can the verb "relate" be used for buildings that share the ground?
> 
> "This former Moorish residence was related  SETTLED, SITUATED(on the ground)to ON THE GROUND OF the Victoria's Convent"
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Si pudieras dar la frase en español....


----------



## bellita_ar

"Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar..."


----------



## VenusEnvy

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> "Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar..."


Esta frase se relaciona como la primera? Qué tienen que ver una con la otra? Esta frase sigue siendo incompleta...


----------



## natasha2000

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> "Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar..."


 
¿Qué palabra de esta frase has traducido como related? Ligado? Yo diría connected...


----------



## bellita_ar

El texto completo, no es una traducción literal, sino adaptada al turismo.

El Carmen de la Victoria está situado en la colina del Albayzín, en el arrabal árabe de Axaris, límite de la ciudad que era ya en época árabe lugar de huertos, cármenes y jardines. 
 
Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos, producto de la unificación del primitivo Carmen de la Victoria-Huerto del Olivarillo con el Carmen del Pencal, separados el uno del otro por la muralla árabe del Chapiz cuyo trazado se advierte aún en las paratas de los jardines. A estos dos cármenes se unieron varias casas y trozos de calle para formar los escalonados jardines que rodean la residencia.


----------



## natasha2000

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> El texto completo, no es una traducción literal, sino adaptada al turismo.
> 
> El Carmen de la Victoria está situado en la colina del Albayzín, en el arrabal árabe de Axaris, límite de la ciudad que era ya en época árabe lugar de huertos, cármenes y jardines.
> 
> Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos, producto de la unificación del primitivo Carmen de la Victoria-Huerto del Olivarillo con el Carmen del Pencal, separados el uno del otro por la muralla árabe del Chapiz cuyo trazado se advierte aún en las paratas de los jardines. A estos dos cármenes se unieron varias casas y trozos de calle para formar los escalonados jardines que rodean la residencia.


 
Bueno, Bellita... Gracias por postear todo el texto, pero tienes que decirnos qué palabra en concreto has traducido como related, para que podamos ayudarte... Por otro lado, si quieres que te ayudemos en traducir todo el párrafo, te pido por favor que nos des primero tú intento.


----------



## Soy Yo

Un primer intento con tu primera oración: This former Moorish structure was located on the grounds of the Victoria Convent.

En cuanto a tu segunda oración:  Como dice Venus, necesitamos más de la frase que menciona la demolición para saber cómo funcionan los elementos de la oración.


----------



## bellita_ar

La palabra es ligado y mi intento inicial era:

After the demolition last century of the Victoria’s Convent the carmen was related to, it was form as we know it today. It was the result of the unification of the former Carmen de la Victoria-Huerto and the Carmen del Pencal, separated by the Arabic wall of Chapiz whose layout can still be noticed on the gardens. A few houses and streets were built around the two cármenes in order to form the staggered gardens that encircle the dwelling.


----------



## Soy Yo

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos....


 
After the demolition during the last century of the Convento de la Victoria which occupied part of the property, the Carmen took the form which it has today.

Quizas otra persona puede darte una mejor "traducción." No comprendo muy bien a qué se refiere "solar" ni cómo se usa el verbo/adjetivo "ligar/ligado."

No traduciría "Victoria" puesto que es una alusión a la Virgen de la Victoria. Diría "Victoria Convent" o dejarlo así: "Convento de la Victoria". "Victory's Convent" y "Victoria's Convento" no sirven. Alguien que conozca mejor como se traducen estos nombres puede ayudarnos quizas.

Otra opción sería incluir "Our Lady"... "Our Lady of Victory Convent"...

o posiblemente "Virgin": "The Virgin of Victory Convent"


----------



## bellita_ar

Esta sería otra opción pero no significa lo mismo creo,

After the demolition of the _Convento de la Victoria_ last century, the _Carmen de la Victoria_ was erected in a part of the grounds


----------



## Soy Yo

Como he dicho... no comprendo bien cómo se ha desarrollado todo esto...

pero...

...the Carmen de la Victoria was erected/built on (a) part of the grounds.


----------



## natasha2000

> Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos....


 
Here's my try:

After the demolition in the last century of the _Convento de la Victoria_ to which was linked the part of its noble house, the _Carmen de la Victoria_ was built as we know it today....

solar

Here's the WR translation of solar. Any chages are welcome, of course...


----------



## Soy Yo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Here's my try:
> 
> After the demolition in the last century of the _Convento de la Victoria_ to which was linked the part of its noble house, the _Carmen de la Victoria_ was built as we know it today....
> 
> solar
> 
> Here's the WR translation of solar. Any chages are welcome, of course...


 
Por alguna razón "noble house" no suena bien (en inglés) para referirse a un convento.  Yo diría "solar" en el sentido de terreno...y poner "property".  Si es el edificio...sugiero "structure" para "solar" y quizás "attached" para "ligado" pero sea como sea no encuentro una traduccion que suene muy natural.


----------



## natasha2000

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Por alguna razón "noble house" no suena bien (en inglés) para referirse a un convento. Yo diría "solar" en el sentido de terreno...y poner "property". Si es el edificio...sugiero "structure" para "solar" y quizás "attached" para "ligado" pero sea como sea no encuentro una traduccion que suene muy natural.


 
A mi tampoco me convence "noble house" y por eso puse WR traducción. Y si se pone building?
¿Qué te parece?


----------



## cirrus

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> A mi tampoco me convence "noble house" y por eso puse WR traducción. Y si se pone building?
> ¿Qué te parece?


Tienes razón noble house no suena muy bien en inglés, huele a traducción de máquina. A ver si mansion acaso sirve mejor en este contexto.


----------



## cirrus

Una pregunta.  Estas referencias a cármenes, son capillas ¿no?  Es que fuera del nombre de mujer y una ópera, no tenemos la palabra Carmen en inglés, entonces yo pondría chapel.


----------



## aurilla

You could probably also use "shared the same plot / grounds"


----------



## natasha2000

cirrus said:
			
		

> Una pregunta. Estas referencias a cármenes, son capillas ¿no? Es que fuera del nombre de mujer y una ópera, no tenemos la palabra Carmen en inglés, entonces yo pondría chapel.


 
Pues, yo no he oído nunca la palabra carmen como un sustantivo común...
Además, la Bellita lo ha escrito así:




> After the demolition of the _Convento de la Victoria_ last century, the _Carmen de la Victoria_ was erected in a part of the grounds


 
Igual me equivoco, pero he googleado en inagenes y me salen sólo chicas guapas con la palabra carmen... Nada de ningún tipo de edificio ni capillas...

A lo mejor Bellita nos pueda alcarar dudas....


----------



## cirrus

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pues, yo no he oído nunca la palabra carmen como un sustantivo común...



Es que vi esta referencia en WR


----------



## natasha2000

cirrus said:
			
		

> Es que vi esta referencia en WR


 
OK. Gracias. Parece que no he buscado como Dios manda... 

Bueno, dice: quinta  (ver acepciones 10 y 17) de recreo con jardín... Sería entonces casa de veraneo? Sería entonces algo que no tiene que ver con la iglesia? Entonces no se podría utilizar chapel. Summer house? Existe algo así en inglés?


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> OK. Gracias. Parece que no he buscado como Dios manda...
> 
> Bueno, dice: quinta  (ver acepciones 10 y 17) de recreo con jardín... Sería entonces casa de veraneo? Sería entonces algo que no tiene que ver con la iglesia? Entonces no se podría utilizar chapel. Summer house? Existe algo así en inglés?



Si. Summer House/Home es GENERALMENTE, una segunda propiedad que tengan algunos ricos. Pasan unos meses trabajando en su pais de origen, por ejemplo en ... Inglatera, y luego pasan el verano en el Summer house, tipicamente en Espana, el sur de la francia, etc.

Perdona si no tiene sentido... no he leido  los 20 y pico postings 

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Si. Summer House/Home es GENERALMENTE, una segunda propiedad que tengan algunos ricos. Pasan unos meses trabajando en su pais de origen, por ejemplo en ... Inglatera, y luego pasan el verano en el Summer house, tipicamente en Espana, el sur de la francia, etc.
> 
> Perdona si no tiene sentido... no he leido los 20 y pico postings
> 
> Tatz.


 
¿Ya hay tantos ?

¿Podría entonces ser la traducción así:



> Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado, al que estaba ligado parte de su solar, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos....





> After the demolition in the last century of the _Victoria Convent _to which was linked the part of its house, the _summer home _was built as we know it today....


solar


----------



## bellita_ar

Perdón por tardar tanto pero no me he conectado hasta ahora. Efectivamente un cármen es un tipo de residencia característico de Granada propia de los tiempos árabes que servían como huertos de deleite. Al ser algo tan característico (desconocido incluso para muchos españoles) se conserva el nombre en cursiva, al menos así lo he estudiado.


----------



## natasha2000

bellita_ar said:
			
		

> Perdón por tardar tanto pero no me he conectado hasta ahora. Efectivamente un cármen es un tipo de residencia característico de Granada propia de los tiempos árabes que servían como huertos de deleite. Al ser algo tan característico (desconocido incluso para muchos españoles) se conserva el nombre en cursiva, al menos así lo he estudiado.


 
Gracias por la explicación. Es muy útil.

Entonces, dejamos carmén en original:



> After the demolition in the last century of the _Victoria Convent _to which was linked the part of its house, the _Victoria Carmen _was built as we know it today....


 
Los nativos, por favor revisad y arreglad esta frase si fuera necesario, con el fin de que suene lo más natural posible...


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Creo que llego un poco tarde, pero por si sirve de algo:

*carmen**1**.*(Del ár. hisp. _kárm,_ y este del ár. clás. _karm_, viña).*1.* m. En Granada, quinta con huerto o jardín.


*carmen**2**.*(Del lat. _carmen_).*1.* m. Verso o composición poética.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## cirrus

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Los nativos, por favor revisad y arreglad esta frase si fuera necesario, con el fin de que suene lo más natural posible...


Natasha es que el problema radica en el texto original que es algo confuso e intenta aglutinar demasiadas cosas a la vez.  

Lo de la conexión con el solar es redundante porque se explica y se repite más abajo.  Si tuviera que traducirlo yo, me gustaría botar la parte que he puesto en negrita:

"Tras la demolición del Convento de la Victoria en el siglo pasado,* al que estaba ligado parte de su solar*, se forma el carmen tal y como hoy lo conocemos, producto de la unificación del primitivo Carmen de la Victoria-Huerto del Olivarillo con el Carmen del Pencal, separados el uno del otro por la muralla árabe del Chapiz cuyo trazado se advierte aún en las paratas de los jardines. A estos dos cármenes se unieron varias casas y trozos de calle para formar los escalonados jardines que rodean la residencia.


Aquí pongo mi intento

  After the Victoria convent was demolished in the 19th century the carmen – a typical Granadan summer house and garden - was built in the form which we know today.  It is the result of bringing together two carmens which had been separated by the Chapiz arabic wall whose traces can still be seen in the garden’s banked flower beds. Several houses and paths (qué demonios es un trozo de calle?) have been been built around these two summer houses and the terraced gardens which surround the house.


----------



## natasha2000

cirrus said:
			
		

> Natasha es que el problema radica en el texto original que es algo confuso e intenta aglutinar demasiadas cosas a la vez.


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Por eso, como mi frase no acaba de gustarme, he pedido ayuda de vosotros, nativos. Pensaba que al fin podrá meterse en algún lado eso del solar. Pero, pienso lo mismo que tú. Si no es tan necesario, yo botaría esa parte, como si no existiera.

Me gusta tu solución


----------



## cirrus

Glad to be of service!


----------

